# Scientists uncover two kinds of weird walking fish



## johneelock (Aug 11, 2010)

Scientists have uncovered two kinds of walking fish while testing the oily waters of the golf.it seems these fish live in the bottom of the sea and called bottom-dweller .its nice to see new species emerge hope they find more 

http://www.environmentteam.com/2010/08/10/gulf-oil-spill-uncovers-two-new-species-of-walking-fish/



cheers


----------



## kitten_penang (Mar 26, 2008)

this news is a silver lining on a storm cloud =)


----------



## sik80 (Mar 16, 2010)

my whiptail catfish looks like he's walking on the substrate as he uses his pectorals to drag himself about


----------



## johneelock (Aug 11, 2010)

kitten_penang said:


> this news is a silver lining on a storm cloud =)


true dat.. lets hope things turn up better soon..






sik80 said:


> my whiptail catfish looks like he's walking on the substrate as he uses his pectorals to drag himself about


well it seems like u have a witnessed a new discovery :lol:


----------



## dfbiggs (May 19, 2010)

johneelock said:


> Scientists have uncovered two kinds of walking fish while testing the oily waters of the golf.it seems these fish live in the bottom of the sea and called bottom-dweller .its nice to see new species emerge hope they find more
> 
> http://www.environmentteam.com/2010/08/10/gulf-oil-spill-uncovers-two-new-species-of-walking-fish/
> 
> ...


That is soo cool. It LOOKS EXACTLY LIKE A TRIOPS!! Sorry this is so exciting if you know the history of triops..they are prehistoric crustaceans and have been around millions of years..they have a remarkable survival system..

Thanks for sharing!

danielle


----------



## kitten_penang (Mar 26, 2008)

yup i wish the best to the person who's trying to do the Noah ark thing in Florida.BP is an @ss not helping him with funds when they created the mess.sorry for the soft language. i just hate that fact that the oil rig was faulty and has a very bad rep of getting lit up all the time and yet they still let it function.


----------



## dfbiggs (May 19, 2010)

kitten_penang said:


> yup i wish the best to the person who's trying to do the Noah ark thing in Florida.BP is an @ss not helping him with funds when they created the mess.sorry for the soft language. i just hate that fact that the oil rig was faulty and has a very bad rep of getting lit up all the time and yet they still let it function.


 
I don't watch the news anymore because it puts me in a bad mood..I haven't heard of Noah in FL but just wanted to say I watched a documentary a while back of some gov agency that has basically a noahs ark of all creatures (DNA & scientific components) in a huge facility incase something major happened to the world they would be able to create all the life over..now it seems stupid by them claiming that..there are so many things we haven't even discovered. have you seen this?

Good morning by the way penang!..


----------



## kitten_penang (Mar 26, 2008)

lol yes i have read about it an it and here is the article. 
Owners of a Northwest Florida marine lab are rushing to gather animals and bacteria from the Gulf of Mexico, in anticipation of oil destroying the delicate ecosystem. The scientists are calling their project Noah’s Ark and collecting the samples will help speed up the recovery in the gulf. 
It’s a battle against time for Marine Biologist Jack Rudloe, who is rushing to collect shrimp, oysters and anything else he can fit in a tank before the oil hits.
“The ability to even put back one or two, or two of everything else like that, may be absolutely futile but who knows.”
The project is called Noah’s Ark; Jack and his wife Anne have already collected dozens of animals in their Gulf Specimen Marine Lab at Panacea, Fl. But the lab doesn’t have enough room to hold the thousands of gallons of salt water needed to support the massive herding effort… and that’s not all that’s lacking. 
Noah’s Ark will take lots of man hours and lots of money. The lab is asking for half a million dollars, but so far BP isn’t willing to pay. So the lab has spent 30-thousand of its own dollars to get the project moving by cleaning up this abandoned shrimp hatchery and pumping sea water from a mile away into huge tanks. 
“The purpose of this is sustainability, to hold these things and then as needed and in the appropriate places, start releasing some of this stuff back into the environment.”
And while the focus is on protecting and preserving marine life research grinds to a halt, the lab ships gulf coast specimens to universities across the county, the backlog keeps building.
“So far this month we are running at about 50 percent below where we were last year, mostly because of orders like these that we could get if we could get to do it, but we are preparing for the oil spill instead.”
And right now there’s no guarantee the lab will get any help from BP to make up for the lost revenues. The Gulf Specimen Marine Lab began asking BP for money for the Noah’s Ark project on May 10th; so far their request has been ignored because it’s not a claim based on damage.


----------



## dfbiggs (May 19, 2010)

Aw that is sad and unsettling...greedy& selfish oil tycoons.. i can't wait until we come up with a product that replaces oil...so much "bad" surrounds it. Well i tried to help..i donated to WWF so hopefully my contribution helped do something. Not much maybe save a bacteria..I can't imagine WWF getting enough donations to even come close to helping especially with the job problem here.


----------



## kitten_penang (Mar 26, 2008)

you can join the wwf as a volunteer or join their online help support.they send you newsletters and ask you to help them by giving support on some issue and sending letters of support to important people and during the holiday seasons or holidays they have special things you can buy and the proceeds go to the foundation =) i joined the US and local WWF thats how i know ^.^


----------



## dfbiggs (May 19, 2010)

kitten_penang said:


> you can join the wwf as a volunteer or join their online help support.they send you newsletters and ask you to help them by giving support on some issue and sending letters of support to important people and during the holiday seasons or holidays they have special things you can buy and the proceeds go to the foundation =) i joined the US and local WWF thats how i know ^.^


yay..you are doing your part...I love when people support wildlife & and the orgs. I think sometimes people forget how important it is.


----------



## kitten_penang (Mar 26, 2008)

thats true.even with our busy schedule it isn't an excuse not to help out.we send jokes and rubbish to our friends e-mails so why can't we find the time to send an e-mail that is important to our planet and will have an impact on the society and nature.plus we max out of credits cards on shoes and bags all the time.Maybe if we just donate the cost of a shoe or bag to them it will help save something in the long run.


----------



## johneelock (Aug 11, 2010)

its good to volunteer.. i try to help out in the community as much as possible ..its sad to see the beautiful beaches covered in oil.i hope this things gets cleared up soon .. well theres a vault for seeds as well sumwhere deep inside the mountains of Norway i think in case the global crops take a hit :shock:.. anyway lets hope things don't go that far :roll:


----------



## dfbiggs (May 19, 2010)

johneelock said:


> its good to volunteer.. i try to help out in the community as much as possible ..its sad to see the beautiful beaches covered in oil.i hope this things gets cleared up soon .. well theres a vault for seeds as well sumwhere deep inside the mountains of Norway i think in case the global crops take a hit :shock:.. anyway lets hope things don't go that far :roll:


It's good that we are preparing before it is too late..normally we have to fall on our face before we will do anything about the problem.


----------



## kitten_penang (Mar 26, 2008)

like al gore said we are like frogs.if we were to be put in hot water we jump out immediately but if we are put in warm water and it's left to boil we'll just sit there and do nothing till it's too hot and either die because it will be too late to jump out once we know whats happening.


----------



## zof (Apr 23, 2010)

kitten_penang said:


> like al gore said we are like frogs.if we were to be put in hot water we jump out immediately but if we are put in warm water and it's left to boil we'll just sit there and do nothing till it's too hot and either die because it will be too late to jump out once we know whats happening.



I've noticed frogs have a hard time jumping out of boiling water with their legs tied.


legs tied being a reference to lawyers and politicians.


----------



## kitten_penang (Mar 26, 2008)

lol sometimes even with legs untied we tend to sit and procrastinate until the damage is irreversible.


----------



## zof (Apr 23, 2010)

True true, but as I quote a t-shirt..... "Hard work pays off tomorrow but procrastination pays off now!"


----------



## kitten_penang (Mar 26, 2008)

hmm thats why it's the earth is getting sooo.... hot!!!! if you get what i mean


----------



## dfbiggs (May 19, 2010)

zof said:


> I've noticed frogs have a hard time jumping out of boiling water with their legs tied.
> 
> 
> legs tied being a reference to lawyers and politicians.


At 1st I thought you were sick :shock:...then i finished reading it..lol..


----------



## CaliforniaFishkeeper (Jun 29, 2010)

dfbiggs said:


> At 1st I thought you were sick :shock:...then i finished reading it..lol..


LoL. 
Yeah, he literally ties frog's legs and throws them in to boil.

@zof: Where in SoCal, eh?


----------



## dfbiggs (May 19, 2010)

CaliforniaFishkeeper said:


> LoL.
> Yeah, he literally ties frog's legs and throws them in to boil.
> 
> @zof: Where in SoCal, eh?


 
yeah from what I've seen from zof is that he is pretty nice..but then he says something like that...I guess you never truely know people..especially on the internet..


----------



## CaliforniaFishkeeper (Jun 29, 2010)

You're right in that you just never know these days... anyone can be a serial frog killer. At least we know zof's modus operandi now though.


----------



## dfbiggs (May 19, 2010)

:lol:


----------

